
Ask HN: What do you use, if not Facebook? - tonteldoos
Hi HN,<p>I found myself spending some time with friends I hadn&#x27;t seen in ages this weekend, and naturally lots of photos and things were taken.<p>I&#x27;d like to share the photos with them (and only them), without having to go through a whole heap of effort, or resizing, sorting, and emailing huge photos, and maybe add some comments to the photos for context and future reference.<p>My facebook account has been dormant for years, for any number of reasons.  Mainly, I&#x27;m over the firehose of data about people that I&#x27;m not really all that interested in, and I despise facebook&#x27;s approach to privacy.  I do, however, miss the ability to easily upload some shared memories with friends and family (with the convenience that it offered).<p>What does HN use to do this, if you&#x27;re not using facebook?<p>Photo sharing sites are the obvious choice, but then you have to mail the link to a bunch of people, and they don&#x27;t really provide the ability to add context (or a few comments) to photos.  I also prefer to have my photos somewhat under my control.  A full self-hosted social solution isn&#x27;t required either (and it wouldn&#x27;t be fair to expect people to sign up to ANOTHER site), but something with basic access control would be nice.<p>I know my requirements are somewhat vague, but they&#x27;re not extensive either.<p>Comments or suggestions will be good :)
======
wsc981
I use Google Photos.

It's easy to upload photos from the app on my phone. The app uses some sort of
algorithm to figure out if photos need to be rotated and it's pretty accurate
at this. Also it has some facial recognition features, so that makes it easy
to find a collection of photos of the same person.

Access control is also available and personally I have chosen to make all
photos private, but I do have an album of my baby that I frequently update.
This album I share with some family members.

AFAIK people don't need to sign up to Google to see the photos when using a
share link, but not 100% sure - how this works with access control, I am not
entirely sure.

